# iPhone Monthly Costs?



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an iPod touch I just got last year for Christmas and I love it, but I am salivating over the new features of the iPod Touch & iPhone.  What is putting the iPhone in first place is the better camera & also the ability to connect even when not near a hotspot.  I'm not someone who has to be connected all the time, but I would occasionally like to check something online while I'm out and it's annoying when I can't.  But what is stopping me from taking the plunge (which will still be around Christmastime) is the additional monthly costs.  Right now I have a Virgin mobile prepaid phone and it costs me $15 every 3 months.  I am not willing to pay $70 a month for cell phone service that I would rarely use.  So I am wondering if it is possible to get an iPhone and the most basic data plan and forego the phone plan altogether.  I could still keep my cheapie phone for emergency calls--yes, it would be annoying not to have the phone function on the iPhone, but not annoying enough to pay a huge amount of money per month.  Can you still get regular pricing on the iPhone (not the $600 or so price-tag for ones that don't require a contract) if you just sign up for a cheap two-year data plan and that's it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If you're in the US, unfortunately the answer is no.  AT&T doesn't sell a data only plan, and the "cheap" pricing is only available for 2 year contract subsidized phones.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Bummer.  It's back to the drawing board, I guess, for what new trinket to get for Christmas.  I'm not sure I want to get the new iTouch until it has a better still camera.  Thanks, Victoria, for the reply.

Can anyone tell me what is the cheapest monthly plan for the iPhone?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

DaschieGirl said:


> I'm not sure I want to get the new iTouch until it has a better still camera.


I thought the iPod touch had no camera. Mine doesn't, but it's an early generation.

The iPad has a $14.95 data plan the last I knew. Maybe you can get that on an iPhone.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The cheapest plan posted on AT&T's website is $39.99 for 450 minutes (voice), plus $15 for 200 MB data.  If you want texting, that's another $5 for 200 messages total (both incoming and outgoing).  Add in taxes (around 10% in my area).  It's a lot--and 200 MB isn't much if you're streaming anything over 3G.

Now note I said "posted".  Someone mentioned on another forum that there are lower priced plans that AT&T doesn't advertise, with fewer minutes.  To get these, they're saying you have to go into an AT&T store and talk to someone in person.  There are also people who get corporate discounts through their jobs or colleges, and of course, some pay less per account by sharing minutes on a family plan.  So there may be a less expensive option available for you, and it might be worth simply going into the store and asking what your options are.

Many people also simply replace their landline phone with a smartphone--after all, you're usually not charged a premium for long distance on a cell phone.  That might be another possibility for you to consider.

As for using an iPad plan on an iPhone (no voice option), my understanding is that it can't currently be done.  For one thing, AT&T pulls data on the devices that access their network.  They can tell the difference between an iPhone and an iPad.  And again, you can't purchase the phone at the subsidized price without a contract.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

That is much more than I want to invest per month.  I know a lot of people have abandoned landlines for cell phones, but I still prefer talking on a traditional phone, and my prepaid cell plus my digital phone with unlimited long distance in the U.S. only costs me $25 a month.  Plus I hate long-term contracts (and plan to get out of my cable one as soon as it's up in February).  So I guess it's no iPhone for me--no iPad either, as I think it is way too expensive for its limitations (no flash, no USB, very little hard drive space--just seems like a giant iPod touch).  I have always been a big fan of Apple products, but they are annoying me lately!  Maybe I will take a shot & go into the AT&T store & ask for unadvertised plans--but unless they can hook me up for around $25 or $30 a month, Apple won't be getting any more money from me for a while.  Not that they're hurting, as I know the iPad is doing well and I'm sure the new Touch will do so as well.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't realize you were talking about the ipod and started another thread before I saw this. If anyone wants to remove it, please do.

I'm getting the new ipod touch for my birthday. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. Like you, I don't want a contract. I use Tracfone and it comes out to about $10 a month. 

I have a ipod classic and just today ran out of room.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You're welcome, though I wish I could give you better news!     One possible option:  Virgin Mobile has a prepaid option 3G mifi unit that can be a mobile wifi hotspot.  I think they're about $150 upfront for the equipment, but last I checked they did have a $10 or so 100 MB data option, no contract.  That would allow you to use the Touch without other wifi available. 

However, some comments--as an owner of both the iPhone 4 and the iPad.

I learned the value of a smartphone the night my husband ended up in the ER the first time. No wifi.  I had his first gen iPhone that night.  With it, I was able to:

-get a hold of his personal doctor and medical clinic records even though all I could remember at first was the approximate location of the place the doctor worked at
-look up EVERYTHING they were telling me so I could argue coherently on his behalf
-log into my own work email to let them know what was going on and that I'd be out indefinitely
-help get air reservations for my in laws so they could fly to be by their son's side
...and the list goes on.

Before that incident, I thought smartphones were a waste of money.  I had a dumbphone on a $25 a month plan and who needed more than that?  I spent one week essentially living at the hospital with that phone as my only computer.  I upgraded to my own iPhone a few weeks later.  It costs the earth every month.  It pays for itself over and over in ways I never could have imagined.  No regrets.

And on the non vital side, the new camera is so amazing that I'd've paid more than I did for that upgrade alone.  As a former professional photographer, it takes a lot to impress me.  I can't believe they got a camera that good into a phone!

As for the iPad = glorified Touch argument, I could give you a full dissertation on it.  Instead, suffice it to say that my iPad replaced 95% of my MacBookPro usage.  The Touch is a pretty toy by comparison.  The iPad, used to its full potential, is a remarkably powerful tool upon which I can and do write extensively, manage a budget, plan my house remodel, and oh yeah, play a few games.  I only have the 16 GB and barely have touched a quarter of that storage.  Cloud storage will allow me to expand that considerably if I ever need to--free, no contract, and no ridiculous amount of $$ per GB to Apple.  LOL!   

Just my .02 worth, as food for thought.  I have plenty of my own issues with Apple--there's tons they can improve.  But they didn't do nearly as badly with these two devices as many claim, and all most people have to do is live with one for a few days to see how much potential they have.

Now if we just had more provider options for voice and data, we might see those stupidly high monthly rates go down!


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

It sounds like the iPhone and iPad are good investments for you, Victoria.  When I compare the iPad to the iPod Touch, I guess I'm thinking of the features I want and need.  I do like a lot of hard drive space because I like to store movies on my iPod (I still have a 120 video iPod that is full and wish the Touch had more memory) and I also use Word for my writing and for work stuff.  So for me, the space limitation is an issue.  And even though Apps are neat and I have quite a few on my Touch, I don't use any that require a bigger screen--they are mostly games I play every once in a while when I'm out.

However, my husband was looking at getting a Netbook in addition to the iBook he inherited from me, and I told him the iPad was probably a better choice.  Even if he could get a Netbook for $250, he'd also have to invest in virus protection, which we haven't needed on Apple products.  He also pretty much uses the computer for surfing the Internet, posting to Facebook, and watching YouTube--he just wants a second computer he can keep in his music room so if he's checking out a song online he doesn't have to drag the iBook back and forth.  And I'm sure there are some great music Apps he would love.  So for him, the iPad is a great option; it's just not the best one for me, not yet (though if pricing ever goes down to $300, I will probably get one).

And back to the iPhone--I was trying to check movie times on my Touch last night and even though I was in a shopping center, there was no Wifi.  Then later at Walmart, I wanted to check product information on a TV we were looking at--again, no Wifi.  We drove over to McDonalds and I was hoping I could get on from their parking lot, but no, I had to go inside.  So I am seriously considering an iPhone if I can find a plan that is around $50 a month and includes internet access.  If there's no such thing, I will probably check into the mobile hotspot option--and hold off on buying any Apple products until they put a better camera on the Touch.  Unless my husband gets the iPad--then maybe we'll just get one with a data plan and carry it with us when we go out.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll say I am continually amazed at the number of places that do offer wifi nowadays.  I'll be in some totally random restaurant and boom, there it is.  But you're right, so often you have to be inside the place for it to work--not all that convenient when all you want to do is look up a phone number!

That same hospital I mentioned earlier has free wifi now just about everywhere--even in the ICU and ER (sorry to say that I know this at all, but I'm glad it's there!)

The iPad sounds like might very well be a good fit for your husband.  My husband does have the 200MB/$15 3G plan on his, and that option works well for him.  I couldn't stomach the additional $100+ on mine, nor did I want that second plan (sound familiar?  LOL), so mine is a wifi only model.  I figured that in my case, I always have the iPhone with me, and it didn't make a whole lot of sense to be carrying both.  DH uses his frequently during meetings at work, where they're so backwards they don't have wifi at all, so the 3G was a big deal for him.  They do warn you when you're getting close to using up that 200 MB each month--it doesn't last long, so you want to keep an eye on it, and remember to turn the 3G off when you don't actually need it.

I really need to check into any possibility of a cheaper voice plan for us on the iPhones too.  Right now, I don't even use a tenth of what I'm paying for, and I'm on the lowest plan.  I should make it a priority to haul my rear down to AT&T to see what can be done.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I really need to check into any possibility of a cheaper voice plan for us on the iPhones too. Right now, I don't even use a tenth of what I'm paying for, and I'm on the lowest plan. I should make it a priority to haul my rear down to AT&T to see what can be done.


I am the same way with my iphone, hardly use it for talking at all. And with all those roll-over minutes I'll never use them up. If you find anything cheaper please post here!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I am the same way with my iphone, hardly use it for talking at all. And with all those roll-over minutes I'll never use them up. If you find anything cheaper please post here!


Well, I found in my case I'm best off not touching it quite yet. My corporate discount is still being applied, apparently, though I thought that had been removed. So my current bill is $15 off! LOL

I still need to look into it eventually, since my husband and I are probably still better off on a family plan. But I need to discuss that with them too--there's activation fees for moving to a family plan, and I'll be d*mned if I'm going to shell out money for them to combine the two accounts. We already let them get away with charging activation fees on the two new phones this year, which I should've probably argued but didn't.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, I found in my case I'm best off not touching it quite yet. My corporate discount is still being applied, apparently, though I thought that had been removed. So my current bill is $15 off! LOL
> 
> I still need to look into it eventually, since my husband and I are probably still better off on a family plan. But I need to discuss that with them too--there's activation fees for moving to a family plan, and I'll be d*mned if I'm going to shell out money for them to combine the two accounts. We already let them get away with charging activation fees on the two new phones this year, which I should've probably argued but didn't.


You are definitely getting a better deal than I am! That's ridiculous that they charge for those types of things, I don't blame you for not wanting to succumb to that.


----------

